# My back yard.......



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

......on most days










Today after a little rain.










Right up to the bottom branches of those trees!


Here's a shot from the bottom up.










It had been dry here in Mattawa for a while now........not any more!


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

That is absolutely beautiful, I love that 2nd shot.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I want a house with a backyard like that...



If I put up a shot of my backyard...you would see about 5 feet of cement and then city property haha


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

You must spend hours planting and pruning! 

Looks beautiful.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

It looks beautiful. I had to look up Mattawa to see where it was - I guess your closest city is North Bay?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

any grizzlies?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> any grizzlies?


Wrong province. Mattawa is in Ontario.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

That backyard is _exactly_ one of the reasons we're leaving Toronto: you can have that in Ottawa and still work in the city. Beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Isn't that Big Joe Mufferaw I see in the background of #2???


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Damn I miss the valley.....


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Isn't that Big Joe Mufferaw I see in the background of #2???


I guess it's possible he's the one doing all the planting and pruning:smile:


Yes, Mattawa is 40 min. away from Northbay. 

Here's a shot of Mattawa from the hill on the Quebec side of the Ottawa River.











quote:iaresee -That backyard is exactly one of the reasons we're leaving Toronto: you can have that in Ottawa and still work in the city. Beautiful! quote:
This back yard is the reason I left Huntsville! Even though Huntsville and Muskoka in general have many beautiful lots like this one, I didn't have to pay a million to get it. Believe it or not, my home on this property(4 bed/2 bath), was originally built by CMHC for low income housing. It origianlly sold for $58,000 in 1986  
Because most of the magor industry is shutting down here in Mattawa, there are homes with acreage for sale for even less than that! I call it the affordable cottage country:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

"I guess it's possible he's the one doing all the planting and pruning"

I think he's more into harvesting then planting! 
LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Metal#J# said:


> It origianlly sold for $58,000 in 1986


I can't buy a parking space in Toronto for $58k!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

we rarely ever stop in mattawa on our way to barrie. im down with being able to literally roll down my driveway, then my street, and into the ottawa river lol. nice back yard though! how far away are you from the subway/gas station?

i'd say i like the rain pic, but i just raked for 6 hours today, in the rain. maybe next time


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Budda said:


> how far away are you from the subway/gas station?


3-4 km. I've walked it a couple of times.:banana:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Budda said:


> we rarely ever stop in mattawa on our way to barrie. im down with being able to literally roll down my driveway, then my street, and into the ottawa river lol. nice back yard though! how far away are you from the subway/gas station?
> 
> i'd say i like the rain pic, but i just raked for 6 hours today, in the rain. maybe next time





Metal#J# said:


> 3-4 km. I've walked it a couple of times.:banana:


I had to read this exchange a couple of times because I kept thing: _Mattawa has a subway system?_ What's with that? I clearly need more sleep than I'm getting.


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I had to read this exchange a couple of times because I kept thing: _Mattawa has a subway system?_ What's with that? I clearly need more sleep than I'm getting.


it's ok, *cough* city boy!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Metal#J# said:


> 3-4 km. I've walked it a couple of times.:banana:


sounds like a fun jaunt it does! i take it you're on the side with the river, instead of the tracks? yeah i have some vague geography of mattawa  lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Jims said:


> it's ok, *cough* city boy!


11 years in Toronto now. It's been a complete and total assimilation. I'm prepping for a huge shock to my city boy system at the end of the month when we move!


----------



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

lol try moving up to Nunavut I lived in the city most of my life London has about 300,000 people but I moved to a town with 700 people on a secluded island where the only way in or out is by plane or boat it's pretty cool but you can only take this place in small doses ive been here about a year and I'm half crazy no grass no trees no pavement no GUITAR SHOPS!!


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm green with envy...I bought my house for the yard, but it ain't nearly as nice as yours. Unfortunately a bunch of my big trees have died so I need to work some landscape magic. Any suggestions? Where did you get your fountain and pond?:smile:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I grew up in a town of 220, have lived in a town of 24 people but now live in a metropolis of 3500. I tried the city thing a few times but always came back to the rural setting. I have to commute 45 minutes to work (winter time is a bugger sometimes) but I don't regret it for a minute.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I drove about 45 minutes each way for thirty years, And like you Ripper, I wouldn't have changed it for the world.


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

well, if you live in a real city, you might end up driving 45 minutes each way anyways


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

lolligagger said:


> I'm green with envy...I bought my house for the yard, but it ain't nearly as nice as yours. Unfortunately a bunch of my big trees have died so I need to work some landscape magic. Any suggestions? Where did you get your fountain and pond?:smile:


It was on sale a Wal-Mart:wink:

I lost a few trees as well. The creek went up about a foot since that last pic and washed down some of the vegetation off the banks. It's kinda hurting my chances of going down there and pulling out any of those specs any time soon.:frown:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

drak10687 said:


> well, if you live in a real city, you might end up driving 45 minutes each way anyways


Ha! So true. It can take me at hour to drive the 10 kms from my place in The Beach to my office at Bloor & Avenue when traffic is heavy. And TTC is never less than 40 minutes.


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

iaresee said:


> 11 years in Toronto now. It's been a complete and total assimilation. I'm prepping for a huge shock to my city boy system at the end of the month when we move!


If I get stuck down here for that long....well, let's stay positive and assume that'll never happen lol. I've got another two years or so untill I finsh my program, then it's "anywhere but here" for me! lol.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Say it isn't so...you have fish in your backyard stream??? Nice! I haven't gone fishing since the ice came off...too much time spent with work stuff and fixing my own backyard.

Good for you!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

drak10687 said:


> well, if you live in a real city, you might end up driving 45 minutes each way anyways


OH been there, done that, but now my drive allows me to watch the geese in the spring and fall, enjoy the prairie fields in the sunshine, watch the wildlife and the best part, is if I've had a bad day at work, it's all gone by the time I get home


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with ya ripper, I have an hour drive and most of it is rural, just me, the wildlife and a few other cars. I especially agree with the bad day comment, time to blow it off on the way home.....


----------

